# Big Boys Toys



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

We had a weekend in Venice, there was this military looking boat moored fairly close to the the centre on the R Riva Degli Schiavoni a quarter of a mile from St Marco.

Here she is







232 ft of yacht. I suppose it saves having to book a hotel.










http://powerandmotoryacht.com/megayachts/0503skat/index.html


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan will love this ....









Reportedly owned by Charles Simonyi, the guy who headed up the Excel project at Microsoft.... $$$$ 

http://www.infoasis.com/~latitude38/Lectro...an30/Jan30.html


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice







,im not to sure about the name tho ,the 'skat' kinda reminds me of something else







,maybe he didna like it after it was built


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Pugster was thinking of something more 'specialised'



























potz said:


> Maybe he's just big-headed skatting on everybody else. Also Skat is a German card game ....


Ive played it, its shit


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Ive played it, its ****


I havent actually played it, but I have read about it









Closely related to "golden rain" methinks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just to clarify, I was talking about the card game


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stan will love this ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Skat is supposed to mean treasure in Danish, lots of $$$$.

From a distance it looks like something out of a Bond movie. The you get closer and see all the picture windows and shiny paintwork that you realise it is not quite right for military.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That is one ugly looking boat, i'm not a boat peson myself but for the cash he's paid surely you could of at least got yourself something with some style

Just goes to show you can have all the money in the world but still no sense


----------

